

An Uber Experiment: connecting entrepreneurs, investors, and ideas using Uber - kamix
http://viewthevibe.com/exclusive-uber-investigates-toronto-driver-who-filmed-passengers/

======
kamix
Interesting idea coming out of Toronto that's getting publicity. Some of the
best conversations and business connections get made when like minded
individuals share an Uber ride. I can imagine this could spin in to something
really interesting in Silicon Valley.

